# Favorite Diaper Sayings?



## Faeanne (Jan 9, 2003)

nak
i'm looking for clever sayings about cd's, bfing, & slinging. here's a few of my favorites:
"cloth diapers~ a baby's bums best friend"
"cloth on the bum, breastmilk in the tum"
"fully attached~ from the cloth diapered end, to the breastfed end, and all the slinging in between."
"just sling it!"


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

I just got Eliza a t-shirt from Jack's Magic Beanstalk that says "I'm Cloth Diapered - Naturally!". They have a bunch of cute sayings on their shirts, like (I may not be getting this exactly right) "Breastfed and Cloth Diapered - Guess I am just spoiled!" and "Human Milk for Human Babies", etc.

I was thinking the other day that some industrious WAHM should make Advocacy wetbags - after all, that is the main thing that is usually sitting on the end of the changing table in public restrooms when I am changing Eliza - I would love people to recognize that I am using cloth, and I think a big CLOTH DIAPERS neon sign with an arrow is the only way that is going to happen, LOL. I think my AIOS are SO modern that most people have no idea what I am doing.

Sorry, that was







T...
LOL
XOXO


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

"My mom is crunchy- but my diapers aren't!" I LOVE that one, matter of fact I just ordered a t-shirt from Granola Threads with this embroidered on it! (and Joe's name on the sleeve or back-depending on where she can get it on







)

I also had a t-shirt from JMBS that said "Got Mama Milk?" that was very cute, but he out grew it









I love the one that has a bottle crossed out and says "I get my milk straight from the tap" too


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I've been wanting a t-shirt with a CD slogan and/or logo, but haven't found any that appeal to me. My favorite so far is the my mom maybe crunchy, but my diapers aren't

I also would like some BF advocacy t-shirts or rompers.. my favorite slogans for those are:

-Mom's breast-o-raunt <--anyone know where to get this one? I saw it once, but forget where
-mmm.breastfeed.mom at Liz's Cloth


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Davey has one of those "My mom may be crunchy.." t-shirts from Granola Threads - I love it! It's getting too small, though.

My DH always wanted me to make myself a really tight t-shirt that says "BREASTFEEDING Grows 'Em Bigger" :LOL

Granola Threads also has a design that says "Saving the Earth, One Cloth Diaper at a Time"


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mehndi mama_
*My DH always wanted me to make myself a really tight t-shirt that says "BREASTFEEDING Grows 'Em Bigger" :LOL
*
o...m...gosh...i am :LOL my dh would buy me a shirt that says that and he'd probably make me wear it every day. :LOL

Quote:

-Mom's breast-o-raunt <--anyone know where to get this one? I saw it once, but forget where
i think i seen that at http://cookiepants.com


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*"My mom is crunchy- but my diapers aren't

D*
nak

I love that one!

DS also has a romper that says 2% snakes, snails & puppydog tails - 98% breastmilk.


----------



## Faeanne (Jan 9, 2003)

Quote:

DS also has a romper that says 2% snakes, snails & puppydog tails - 98% breastmilk.
Where did you get that- I'd love to have one for my ds. I also love the "My mom may be crunchy....."

My df would so love a shirt for me that said "Breastfeeding grows 'em bigger"


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Just wanted to add that Keri at Granola Threads is great, and she can embroider any saying you want on adult/baby/kid's clothes.

www.granolathreads.com


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Faeanne_
*Where did you get that- I'd love to have one for my ds. I also love the "My mom may be crunchy....."

My df would so love a shirt for me that said "Breastfeeding grows 'em bigger"*
It's from www.wavinbaby.com. The sweatshirt romper (it's like a full-body sweatshirt) is SO soft and cuddly!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

I made some friends tye-dyed shirts that said "Don't ask me when I'm going to wean" and "I still drink my milk fresh from the tap" I want to find some cool cloth diaper sayings though. My diaper bag says "Cloth Diapering, for a better tomorrow"


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a little sweatshirt for my boys that says 'Mom and me are bosom buddies'.....

I like that grows'em bigger...dh would get a kick out of it.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Well, I guess I know what to make for our group table at next year's LLL conference....:LOL


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by penny31_
*I was thinking the other day that some industrious WAHM should make Advocacy wetbags*
I think that's a GREAT idea. I'd buy one.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*"My mom is crunchy- but my diapers aren't!" I LOVE that one, matter of fact I just ordered a t-shirt from Granola Threads with this embroidered on it! (and Joe's name on the sleeve or back-depending on where she can get it on







)
*
That's my favorite too - Keri inquired about favorite sayings about a year ago and that was my offering to the 'poll'. So, to see it on shirts/t-shirts, etc. . . makes me SMILE BIG!


----------



## sweetladyaz (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lea_
*I've been wanting a t-shirt with a CD slogan and/or logo, but haven't found any that appeal to me. My favorite so far is the my mom maybe crunchy, but my diapers aren't

I also would like some BF advocacy t-shirts or rompers.. my favorite slogans for those are:

-Mom's breast-o-raunt <--anyone know where to get this one? I saw it once, but forget where
-mmm.breastfeed.mom at Liz's Cloth*
the mom's breast-o-raunt or Eat At Moms I think are at www.cookiepants.com , at least I'm 99% sure they are


----------



## zvillemama (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm loving this thread. I just posted in another forum that I'm looking for fun advocacy clothing for DS. Now I want a Bfing grows em bigger T too!!

thanks for the great links!


----------



## zvillemama (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm straying off topic, but can you recommend a site that has t'shirts saying... Got Soymilk??

TIA


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by zvillemama_
*I'm straying off topic, but can you recommend a site that has t'shirts saying... Got Soymilk??

TIA*

I believe Keri at www.granolathreads.com will do any saying for you.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by penny31_ I was thinking the other day that some industrious WAHM should make Advocacy wetbags
I'd buy one too! And I love the stares! People, especially children love to look.. cloth rules!









Currently I have a blinky in my signature _elsewhere_ that says:

"I don't wear paper undies so why should my baby? Cloth for all butts!"

Jamie and Griffin made that one but I don't know if the wording is original to her.. either way, I think it's cute!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

"changing the world one cloth diaper at a time"


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

My parents went on vacation somewhere and brought back a bib for dd that says: "I'll have the house white"


----------



## Liam&Aiden'sMom (Nov 10, 2003)

Originally posted by penny31
I was thinking the other day that some industrious WAHM should make Advocacy wetbags

I'd definitely buy one too!!! I would love something on my diaper bag as well..............then people would ask. I watch a little girl who wears sposies ( i can't get her mom to bother tryin cloth) but she always ask to wear cloth at my house!! She knows whats comfy!!!


----------

